# Rome Madison vs. K2 Virtue...or something else?



## Guest (Jan 5, 2010)

It's time for me to switch up my bindings! I'm a solid intermediate on a Ride Kashmier and ride mostly on the hills, with a wee bit of none-too-extreme park stuff (some jumping, no rail grinding). 

I've heard great things about both the Rome Madisons and the K2 Virtues and was wondering if anyone has anything to say about the 09-10 models of either?

Shayboarder (an awesome site - highly recommend!) mentioned a "snagging" problem with the Madison 08-09's ankle strap...does anyone know if this has been fixed for the 09-10 model? Binding Review: 08-09 Rome Madison – Shayboarder.com

Also, besides performance and durability, I really value an ankle strap that's comfortable (who doesn't I guess!) since the tops of my feet don't tolerate pressure so well. 

Thanks in advance for sharing some words of wisdom!


----------



## Hurl3y182 (Oct 5, 2008)

got my sister some k2 virtues for christmas.. she loves them, but anything is better than the previous bindings she had (zuma shitbrand quality binders)


----------



## Type.O (Jan 15, 2009)

I have the 09 virtues and love them! Ankle strap is comfy and they're really responsive. I believe they're a tad lighter than the Madison as well.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

The Madisons are at the top of my short list for women's bindings. They should be really nice.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Got my girl the Rome Madisons and she loves em. 

They're basically a female Rome 390... Mid flex and the ankle strap is made of gel so you can hardly tell that your strapped in.

She has no issue with any snagging and has the 08/09 model.


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

I also own a pair of 08-09 Virtues and have no complaints. They are great bindings, definitely very comfortable all-around. I have heard nothing but good things about Madisons though. In my opinion, you can't go wrong with either binding.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

Milo303 said:


> you can hardly tell that your strapped in.


This eeks me out. Not sure why.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

boarderchic said:


> This eeks me out. Not sure why.


As in it's a really soft feeling bindings. It's pretty comfy to be strapped in securely and not being able to tell. Sucks having pressure points...


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

Milo303 said:


> As in it's a really soft feeling bindings. It's pretty comfy to be strapped in securely and not being able to tell. Sucks having pressure points...


Right. Just not a fan of the barely-there-binding sensation. Personal preference. Possibly a product of spending the better part of the decade freeriding and acclimating to a stiffer flex. Never had issues with pressure points. I rarely lap the park and my jibs are seriously janky but that seems like a technical issue. 

I vote for the Virtues.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks so much for the input so far - I really appreciate hearing from people who have ridden on these before! I've been hearing some good things about Union Force and Milans as well, but have no experience with Unions myself. Any thoughts there...?


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

i would consider the ride sigmas as well, which are the women's version of the delta/beta that is well liked by many


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

redlude97 said:


> i would consider the ride sigmas as well, which are the women's version of the delta/beta that is well liked by many


Yeah, I've heard that's a pretty awesome binding! I thought they were more park-oriented though...are they suitable for freeriding? Realistically, that's what I'll be doing 95%+ of the time.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

genoa said:


> Yeah, I've heard that's a pretty awesome binding! I thought they were more park-oriented though...are they suitable for freeriding? Realistically, that's what I'll be doing 95%+ of the time.


They will do as well if not better at freeriding than the madison/390. I feel my betas are stiffer than my 390's so they would be better suited for all mountain


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

The Ride DVA would be a better freeride binding also, its similar to the Ride Ex


----------

